# Canon's Digital Photo Professional 4.5 - Is there a Filter on specific EXIF-data



## haggie (Apr 13, 2017)

I have installed Canon's Digital Photo Professional 4.5, and have been experimenting with it a bit.
It seems nice, but the one reason for which I would switch to it from Lightroom, is the possibility to select images based on specific EXIF-data. 
For instance, all images (from a selected folder that is in the screen) where _Accel.decel. tracking_ = [2] AND_ Tracking Sensitivity_ = [-1].

However, I cannot find such a feature. Does anyone know if this is at all possible in DPP 4.5?

The reason for this feature is that this allows for quick feedback on multiple images as opposed to feedback on a 1-by-1 basis by showing each image's EXIF-data and visually inspecting this whole list. Which is quite time-consuming with over a thousand images at a time.


----------



## PRINZMETAL (Apr 18, 2017)

*Adobe cc business model and LR functionality updates (NOT)*

I use Photo Mechanic to ingest photos. Maybe I will tell PM to output dng files to LR and forget about the cloud version. The cc version includes PS so where is their business being hurt if they migrate often used photo techniques in PS to LR. I don't understand their reluctance to add functionality other than they don't have to with the pricing model and can take programming resources from LR and apply them elsewhere.


----------



## haggie (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks or your reply, PRINZMETAL.
I was already starting to think that no reply on my question meant searching for specific EXIF-settings cannot be done in Canon Digital Photo Professional. 
I kind of expected the Canon software to have 'something extra' in this area, like a flexible way of starting the workflow with Canon-specific selections as I require every now and then. But apparently not.

I have been looking at Photo Mechanic, but cannot find that this feature there either.
Are you sure that Photo Mechanic can select (or filter) images that meet specific EXIF-settings from a larger collection by entering these as a parameter somewhere in Photo Mechanic?
If so, that could be a reason to get the trial and perhaps even purchase it.


----------

